

Facebook discontinues support for its Python SDK - martey
http://bugs.developers.facebook.net/show_bug.cgi?id=17429

======
chaselee
It seems crazy how nonchalantly they discontinued support. I really wouldn't
have thought the suggestion of appointing a community manager would be too
much trouble.

------
ergo14
Honestly, this is not even funny.What is wrong with those people. It's not
like it's a lot of work to maintain it. Right now I'm really hoping G+ will
have awesome set of API's, and gdata package gets updated to include them.

